# Why did UFC stop doing Tournament Style event?



## Drose427 (May 20, 2015)

Im curious as to why they stopped,

Really, having Tournaments divided by weight would be the best way to really show whos the best in each weight wouldnt it? Plus we dont have to worry about things like fighters regularly getting matches with low level guys instead of fighting potentially better opponents each new round or being teased with fights that would never happen (I.E Jone v silva, kinda moot now but that was a huge deal at one point)

Obviously even if they still did tourneys as their main venue, Id still wanna see exhibition events in between them.

Im just confused as to why they changed the format entirely


----------



## elder999 (May 20, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Im just confused as to why they changed the format entirely


* $$$$$$*


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 20, 2015)

1) It's way too common for fighters to get injured enough during the course of a tournament so that the winner of a bracket is unable to progress to the finals. (See UFC 3 for a classic example.)

2) The sport and the talent pool have gotten larger, so that in a given weight class there are thousands of competitors out there. You can't put them all in in a single tournament, so it makes sense to have the fighters work their way up through the ranks towards the top one individual fight at a time.


----------



## punisher73 (May 20, 2015)

It was one of the changes made to make NHB and it's moniker of a "bloodsport" into MMA and a sanctioned sport accepted in all states.  In the early days, most states banned these competitions and were only held either 1) illegally for small shows, or 2) Indian land or casinos.


----------



## punisher73 (May 20, 2015)

Although, I do wish they would bring back the tournament style fighting like Bellator does, or that Pride did.  Even in boxing when you had the Super 6 tournament.  Spread it out over several events highlighting weightclasses and other matches in between those.  At the end of the year, you have your champion.


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Im curious as to why they stopped,
> 
> Really, having Tournaments divided by weight would be the best way to really show whos the best in each weight wouldnt it? Plus we dont have to worry about things like fighters regularly getting matches with low level guys instead of fighting potentially better opponents each new round or being teased with fights that would never happen (I.E Jone v silva, kinda moot now but that was a huge deal at one point)
> 
> ...



Good question, my brother. If you really want the answer - not from one of us on the internet opining it,  just read "_Is This Legal_" by Art Davies, and _"Blood in the Cage_"" by L. John Werthem and then watch "_Fighting for a Generation: 20 Years of the UFC"_ which is shown on SPIKE tv every four months or so.

Not only will that answer any question you have, you'll know more about the actual history of the UFC than anyone who just watches it, or probably 90% of the guys who are actually fighting in it right now.

Easy, peasy, Japanesey.


----------

